# Preparing my 55 gallon to be a planted show aquarium



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

So, here are the plants (as of now) that I will be including:
-Corkscrew Val 
-Water Wisteria 
-Amazon Sword
-Melon Sword
-Aponogeton Crispus
-Giant Val 
-Tiger Lotus 
-Bacopa 
-Pygmy Chain Swords 
-Rotala Indica 

I have a 48" strip light that I know won't even come close to cutting it. Is there a good retro out there for me to turn that into a power compact pushing about 150 watts or more? 3x55 maybe? It is a Perfecto hood, I believe. It has two access panels on the front, but one long strip light.

Is there a way to convert and still use that hood, or should I just invest in a glass top now? Anyone tried the eBay Jebo 48" 260W Compact? I have read that it needs to be raised off of the tank to allow more circulation.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good luck finding true R. indica as it really doesn't exist  More likely a misnamed plant (imagine that).


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Good luck finding true R. indica as it really doesn't exist  More likely a misnamed plant (imagine that).


Are you sure about that? ;-) I am pretty sure that the USDA is accurate:
USDA page on Rotala Indica (Common name: Indian Toothcup)


----------

